# 14 skimmer skiff (ipb)



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

I have the same boat with the same problem, I would trim the motor back a little further. I am unsure of that motor and your options but mine is almost on the farthest notch back. A picture of the motor mount and I could help a little more.


----------

